# Assistante maternelle enceinte et licenciement



## Sand33 (25 Novembre 2022)

*Bonsoir a toutes et tous,
Voila, j ai une maman qui a une assistante maternelle en MAM et enceinte, l on sait que elle ne peut pas la licencier.
Mais voyez vous cette maman est seule avec ses 2 enfants et cherchait depuis quelques mois et son assmat le savait une autre boîte pour gargner lus d argent car financièrement c est trop peu car elle est en CDD et a temps partiel.
Suite a plusieurs RDV dans plusieurs entreprises aujourd'hui elle a eu un nouveau rdv pour et il l embauche dès le 12 Décembre en CDI est à temps complet sauf qu il y aura des Samedis et des nuits (Auxiliaire de vie).
Hors elle n à ni famille ni personnes autour d elle .
Ma question est avec ce nouveau travail cette maman solo ne peut garder son assmat car plus rien ne va au niveau horaire du matin du soir des nuits et des Samedi, peut elle l à licencier dû coup car aucun rapport avec sa grossesse ?
Et ne peut pas non plus ce permettre 2 assistante maternelle pas possible financièrement, puisqu'ils n en rembourseront qu 1 sur les 2...
J espère que vous pourrez l aider car elle est en panique totale...*
Bonne soirée et merci à vous pour toutes vos réponses et votre aide.😊


----------



## Griselda (25 Novembre 2022)

Je crains que non, la loi protège une Femme enceinte, même une AM (!). S'il suffisait de dire qu'il est indispensable de changer les horaires et que ceux là ne peuvent ou veulent être acceptés par la salariée pour la licencier alors c'est ce que tous les employeurs feraient pour se debarraser d'une salariée enceinte ou en CM.

Libre à elle de tenter une nego avec son AM si cette dernière se laisse licencier, ou de trouver un autre emploi qui corresponde avec les horaires où elle s'est déjà engagée avec cette AM.
Attention son AM aura 3 ans pour aller au tribunal et denoncer le licenciement abusif...

Etant mère celibataire elle bénéficie du maximum d'aide pour l'emploi de son AM. Elle pourra toujours demander à son AM actuelle si elle accepte un Avenant pour diminuer ses horraires et par ailleurs employer à temps partiel une autre AM pour les nuits, le WE ect...
Très honnêtement, si elle est Maman solo, avec pas de Papa qui prenne le relais la nuit ou le WE je doute très très fortement que ce projet professionnel soit tenable pour elle et ses enfants. Je crains qu'elle se laisse envoutée par un CDI à temps complet qui ne sera qu'un piège...

Et on ne rembourse pas une sur 2 AM, un PE peut engager autant d'AMs qu'il veut, c'est simplement qu'il ne pourra avoir l'aide total qu'une fois pour l'ensemble de ses dépenses.


----------



## Griselda (26 Novembre 2022)

Quand même j'aimerai qu'autant ton Amie PE que toi vous réalisiez que le seul moment où une AM a les mêmes droits qu'une salariée lambda, c'est à dire: ne peut pas être licenciable sur l'humeur de son employeur, c'est justement durant toute sa grossesse et jusqu'à la 10eme semaine après son CM (+ préavis à partir de ce moment là). Durant tout ce temps ses PE sont tenus de respecter leur engagement qui est acté par le contrat.
L'AM en tombant enceinte ne piège personne: elle donne la vie, tout autant que cette Maman l'a fait (2 fois) et normalement aura elle aussi été protégée durant ce temps (ce qu'elle a pu apprécier).
Sincèrement je trouve bien dommage de prendre si peu en considération son engagement.
Que dirait on d'une AM qui virerait un accueilli parce qu'elle lui préférerait un contrat avec des horaires plus cool ou mieux payé, mettant ses PE en difficulté? On serait les premiers à dire qu'il est bien cavalier de ne pas respecter son engagement, non?!

Je comprends que cette Maman cherche à améliorer sa rémunération mais encore une fois il serait peut être temps de réfléchir avant de s'engager avec une AM. Là, la grossesse de cette dernière risque de lui apprendre cette leçon, sauf si elle accepte de négocier son licenciement mais elle aurait tort car durant tout le temps du CM aussi elle crédite des CP qu'elle perdrait alors, pour ne citer que cette perte.

D'autre part j'encouragerais cette Maman à budgéter le coût de la garde de ses 2 enfants durant la nuit, le WE... je doute qu'elle soit si gagnante que ça à la fin même si son AM actuelle accepte de se faire lourder...


----------



## incognito (27 Novembre 2022)

Griselda, j'ai bien lu : la maman devrait trouver un emploi qui correspond aux horaires qu'elle a mis sur le contrat de son AM ?

il ne faut pas abuser, cette maman veut consolider son avenir, fait tout pour cela et elle devrait refuser ce CDI parce qu'elle a une AM qui ne peut pas être licenciée ?? on marche sur la tête je trouve.

je pense qu'elle a réfléchi, qu'elle a pesé le pour et le contre, elle est seule elle prend les décisions qui peuvent la faire avancer et les CDI quand on en décroche un on ne le laisse pas tomber !

et une collègue qui après mûre réflexion démissionne d'un contrat pour en prendre un plus avantageux, cela peut arriver et je me garderais bien de la juger, tout le monde n'a pas un(e) conjoint(e) qui peut compenser un manque de salaire.
Certes nous travaillons avec les enfants mais, en tant que mère, je ne sais pas si j'apprécierais de sentir l'assmat de mon enfant aller mal car elle ne peut pas rentrer dans ses frais pour X raisons dont l'une serait l'accueil très peu rémunéré alors qu'elle pourrait en avoir un qui la rendrait plus sereine donc mieux avec les enfants.
Les deux parties doivent être dans la réciprocité.
En tant qu'assmat, si j'avais ce dilemme, je penserai à ma famille en premier lieu, tout comme le font les parents.


----------



## Griselda (27 Novembre 2022)

Je dis Incongnito que la loi protège les Femmes Enceintes (car c'est malheureusement nécessaire) et que cette maman a différentes solutions pour respecter son engagement envers son AM. 
C'est en effet pas tant dans les pratiques car les règles qui nous régissent depuis la première CCN offre au contraire une très grande facilité pour se désengager. 
Là, l'AM est enceinte, si elle n'accepte pas d'être jetée elle a le droit de faire valoir son droit et en prime elle a 3 ans pour porter l'affaire devant un tribunal, donc mieux vaut le savoir avant de prendre une décision.
Elle peut toujours tenter une négo' mais la loi ne l'aidera pas dans ce sens cette fois.

J'entends bien cette Maman qui cherche une solution pour sortir de sa propre précarité mais est ce que ça lui donne le droit de précariser son AM enceinte?


----------



## fanny35 (27 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,
La maman a-t'elle proposé un avenant avec les nouveaux horaires à son AM? 
C'est ce que Griselda vous a demandé en premier lieu, elle n'a pas dit que la maman devait adapter les horaires à son AM.
Elle peut peut-être trouver un compromis et compléter les gardes du week-end avec quelqu'un d'autre? Il y a beaucoup de parents qui le font, notamment pour respecter les 48h max auxquelles nous sommes soumises...
Ce n'est qu'une idée, mais nous AM sommes humaines et mères et la discussion me semble un bon moyen de trouver une solution...


----------



## Griselda (27 Novembre 2022)

Oui exactement fanny35. D'autant que si elle était à temps partiel jusqu'alors elle a peut être un contrat à temps partiel avec l'AM enceinte aussi?
Bien sur l'AM n'est pas obligée d'accepter un Avenant avec modification d'horaire ou de salaire mais même dans ce cas il n'est pas impossible qu'elle puisse préserver les horaires de celle ci et compléter avec une autre. Peut être qu'une baby sitter serait plus judicieux pour compléter sur les horaires de nuit pour le confort de ses 2 enfants. Encore une fois licencier l'AM enceinte n'est probablement pas la seule et meilleure solution même pour cette PE, outre le fait que ce serait illégal.

Et la question initiale est "si le licenciement n'a aucun rapport avec la grossesse est ce possible alors?", la réponse est "non, pas légalement".


----------



## selena8nge (28 Novembre 2022)

La protection du licenciement pour les femmes enceintes est totale pendant le congé maternité (aucun licenciement possible pour quelques raison que ce soit) mais partielle avant et après le congé maternité. Ce qui veut dire qu elle peut être licencié pour un motif autre que la grossesse. 
Vu les circonstances (une maman solo qui trouve un emploi stable à temps plein), cela serait plus que justifié. Aucune chance qu un recours aux prud hommes aboutisse en faveur de l AM si elle tentait une action.

Par contre, avant d en arriver là, la maman peut peut être voir avec son AM si elle accepterai d élargir ses horaires le matin et le soir et de prendre une garde à domicile pour les samedis. Si les changement d horaire sont vraiment incompatibles (très tôt le matin et très tard le soir) le recours à une garde à domicile pour compléter la garde sera inévitable car il est fort probable qu aucune AM ne sera en mesure de faire ce type d horaire (d un point de vu légal on ne peut pas travailler plus de 13h par jour du 1er arrivé au dernier parti et il faut 35h de repos consécutif le we).

Donc rien n est perdu mais ça risque d etre compliqué pour cette maman. Surtout que quoi qu il arrive, l AM finira en congé maternité et devra être remplacé. Les parents solo ont droit a un CMG 30% superieur. Sinon, peut être que des voisins pourraient l aider...


----------



## kikine (28 Novembre 2022)

selena8nge a dit: 


> Vu les circonstances (une maman solo qui trouve un emploi stable à temps plein), cela serait plus que justifié. Aucune chance qu un recours aux prud hommes aboutisse en faveur de l AM si elle tentait une action.


ben non justement le licenciement serait automatiquement qualifié d'abusif puisqu'elle a besoin d'un mode de garde et donc d'embaucher une am... faut réfléchir un peu...


----------



## Sand33 (30 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir,
Depuis plusieurs jours je vois tous les discours qui me plaisent plus ou moins.. J ai juste posé une question et ça y est on fait tout un jugement, des commentaires inutiles et j apprécie pas du tout ...
Vous ne connaissez pas toute la réalité des choses avant de colporter certains commentaires désagréable car l on ne peut mettre toute la réalité de la situation sur un message ce serait trop long donc on abrège...
Elle n à pas dis qu elle voulait licencier sa nounou elle connaît la loi juste une réponse à là question posée...
Cette maman et une amie qui ce bat pour faire de son mieux pour ses 2 enfants et on l à juge car elle veut le meilleur pour eux!! On lui propose un cdi un peu plus du SMIC à la place d un cdd qui lui rapporte 750e par mois vous feriez quoi vous a sa place ??
Sa nounou ne travaillera plus les mercredis et pas après 17h et pas de week-end car elle est en MAM  elle ne veut aucun changement à son contrat actuel donc doit attendre qu elle puisse l a licencier ( septembre ou Octobre) et donc sait très bien qu elle la l asslat l a tient elle n a pas de choix...
Sachez que l assmat connaît très bien sa situation mais ne veut rien savoir c est comme ça ( ces dire) donc franchement je l à trouve pas très humaine, désolé sait mon ressentie...
En plus oui elle a les aides mais arrêtez de croire que parcequ elle est seule tout est gratuit et donné car si elle devait prendre comme vous le dites un baby setter vous connaissez le prix ??? Ici c est entre 10 et 15 e de l heure plus son assmat pour un 4 jrs semaine sans nourriture (30h) lui prend 800e par mois , le gaz ,l électricité etc etc... vous croyez qu elle n à pas les augmentations comme tout le monde, l école de son fils, garderie  ... 
Non mais elle a 2 enfants pas 8 ou 10 ...Franchement la réalité des choses quand vous l avez en fasse de vous n est pas toujours celle que vous croyez...
Bref de toute façon j hésite toujours à poster et bien là je suis déçu et je me dis que tout est toujours jugé et parfois mal ...Merci à toutes d avoir fait vos commentaires positif ou négatif...Bonne journée.


----------



## Catie6432 (30 Novembre 2022)

Sand33, je n'avais pas répondu à ce post. 
Je sens votre désarroi. 
Cependant, on ne peut à mon sens reprocher les réponses de mes collègues qui réagissent à un post forcément incomplet face à une situation complexe. 
C'est la force et la faiblesse d'un forum. 
Cependant, à la relecture des posts, la réponse semble t'il essentielle vous a été donnée : ass mat salariée protégée du fait de sa grossesse. Dura lex  Sed lex. La loi est dure mais c'est la loi. Certaines lois protégeront aussi votre connaissance tout au long de sa vie. Et votre post initial demandait bien si malgré la protection de l'am du fait de sa grossesse, on ne pouvait contourner cette protection pour permettre un licenciement. 
Désolée que les réponses des collègues ne vous aient pas convenu.


----------



## kikine (30 Novembre 2022)

Sand33 a dit: 


> Sachez que l assmat connaît très bien sa situation mais ne veut rien savoir c est comme ça ( ces dire) donc franchement je l à trouve pas très humaine, désolé sait mon ressentie...


mais lol alors ça le fameux "pas très humaine".. dans notre métier si nous devions être humaine avec tous ben on bosserais 24h/24 ben oui comprenez je gagne plus en travaillant de nuit vous pourriez comprendre et être humaine....
vous pourriez bosser aussi les weekend soyez humaine j'ai besoin de nourrir mes enfants...

oui c'est vrai, nous entendons bien votre position, votre soucis... cependant nous ne sommes pas assistante sociale, nous ne sommes pas des robots, nous avons aussi une vie, une famille, nous avons besoin de repos bref SI nous sommes HUMAINES justement là est bien le problème..
car oui il est humain d'y voir son intérêt avant celui de l'autre, et c'est bien ce que fait votre amie n'est-ce pas? ben oui elle voit son intérêt avant celui de l'am... (et oui désolée on voit la paille dans l'oeil de l'autre mais la poutre dans le sien...) car oui licencier une femme enceinte n'est pas chose aisée... vous comprenez ou je continue?

ben oui la nounou travaille déjà entre 40 et 50h par semaine pouvez-vous être humaine et comprendre que cela fait beaucoup? non? surtout pour un salaire qui est loin d'être à la hauteur, de la fatigue, des responsabilités... surtout enceinte?
et vous? vous feriez quoi à la place de l'am ? travailler 7 jours sur 7 et la nuit en plus en étant enceinte? hummmm j'en doute... d'ailleurs je la met au défi de trouver une am qui bosse de nuit et les weekends.. car voyez-vous la loi nous impose 11h de repos par jour (un salarié lambda qui fait 8 jour c'est 16h de repos par jour.... soit dit en passant) donc une am qui travaille la nuit n'a pas le droit de bosser la journée, elle doit avoir une chambre réservé a l'enfant qu'elle accueil....

bref....


----------



## liline17 (30 Novembre 2022)

les assistantes sociales mettent en place des aides, mais ne travaillent pas gratuitement, ne mettent jamais en péril leurs salaires pour "aider" et ne travaillent que pendant leurs heures de bureau, en fait, aucun salarié ne travaille dans les conditions qu'on aimerait imposer aux AM.
Aux PE d'être humains et de le comprendre


----------



## Chantou1 (30 Novembre 2022)

@Sand33

Alors SI j'étais cette maman, je demanderais toutes les aides possibles et également alimentaires qui seraient ça de moins à payer donc un « gain » pour payer l’AM enceinte (CP + prévoir prime de licenciement).

Très compliqué c’est certain.

Qu’elle demande de l’aide auprès d’une assistante sociale qui connaît toutes les aides éventuelles.

Bon courage pour cette maman 😊


----------

